# Santa Rosa Sound @ Navarre Beach Help???



## JacobAllen (Jul 26, 2012)

My wife and I will be in Navarre beach the first week in September and would like to catch something around our condo. We will not have access to a boat, but would some advice on what to go for, and how to rig. We have only lightweight tackle, and will likely be fishing from the bank or the small (it says deep water) pier the condo offers. The picture is the area we would like to focus our efforts. Any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Just go by Half Hitch tackle near the Navarre bridge and they'll get you going in the right direction. Can't go wrong with picking up some live shrimp from them then rig it under a popper cork a couple of feet down. Should be able to pick up some redfish and trout along with lots of pinfish. If you carolina rig it on the bottom you'll have a shot at flounder.


----------



## JacobAllen (Jul 26, 2012)

Great! Thank you k-p! That's exactly what we need!


----------



## E Mashburn (Dec 5, 2010)

*Jacob from Central Arkansas-fishing at Navarre*

Jacob- If it is Sunset Harbor you are staying at, you are in luck. I used to live there, and the pier behind behind the condo is actually quite good for fishing.
Get some live shrimp, hook them up with a light 1/4 oz. slip sinker, and fish around the pier- you'll see the drop off where the water changes color as it gets deep.
Best advice- go out on the pier late at night- like 1:00 in the morning and fish under the pier lights. The speck trout and redfish gather up in the light at night and you can do very well- be quiet when you walk out of they'll scatter.
Using the same rig, you can catch fish off the beach in the Gulf, too. Just cast out and see what happens.
Where in Central Arkansas are you from? I grew up in Little Rock and went to college in Conway- good luck- ed Mashburn


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Man if there's any way you can get a cheap Kayak that sound is great for it. Sports Authority in LR has a couple Ocean Kayaks and a Lifetime Manta on sale for around $300. The lifetime looks like a good tandom kayak and would be OK for fishing. The Ocean Kyak looks like it would be a decent fisher with some modifications. They make one for fishing that looks great, but SA only has the one. You can get a really cheap pelican at wal-mart, but I wouldn't trust them in the big water. Trout fishing in the sound is good, but you've got to get out a bit. Beach fishing is a lot of fun too. If you're planning on eating anything whiting and trout are very good. Most people call the hardheads (catfish) trash fish, but I found the taste quite mild and enjoyed them. If you've got a good catfishing pole you can also try some shark fishing. Lots of fun. I live in Central Arkansas too.


----------



## JacobAllen (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks Ed and John! 
Ed, we live in Maumelle now, but I grew in in Searcy and went to AR Tech in Russellville where I met my wife. Tiffany is from all over the south inc. MS, LA, GA, and AR. We are staying at Sunset and are even more excited now that we know we can actually catch fish there! Thank you for the tips! Any relation to a Kyle Mashburn?
John, I'm going to look into renting a kayak so we can try the deeper water, as we have a apartment that doesn't hold our stuff now or we'd buy one (we have a 17' canoe behind our couch as it is!). Where would we go for sharks and how heavy does the equipment need to be?! Now I'm excited!
Either of you fish much around here?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

JacobAllen said:


> Thanks Ed and John!
> Ed, we live in Maumelle now, but I grew in in Searcy and went to AR Tech in Russellville where I met my wife. Tiffany is from all over the south inc. MS, LA, GA, and AR. We are staying at Sunset and are even more excited now that we know we can actually catch fish there! Thank you for the tips! Any relation to a Kyle Mashburn?
> John, I'm going to look into renting a kayak so we can try the deeper water, as we have a apartment that doesn't hold our stuff now or we'd buy one (we have a 17' canoe behind our couch as it is!). Where would we go for sharks and how heavy does the equipment need to be?! Now I'm excited!
> Either of you fish much around here?


Shark fishing stuff doesn't have to be as big as you would think. Getting the right bait out is the key. I've hear of gus hooking pretty big sharks pretty close to shore. You need about 300 yards 20lb test past where you are going to be casting. Just go to the surf fishing room here and search shark fishing. There is tons of info on it. I use an 8' med heavy ugly stick and cheap shakespere reel. The rod should last, but I don't see the reel making it through more than 4-5 decent fish. It's got 20lb test on it now but I'll probably put 30lb braid on it. You also need a steel leader and some circle hooks 10/0 and up. I think I've got a couple steel leaders that havn't seen the water. You're welcome to them if we could hook up sometime. If you don't have a rod that will work send me a PM and you can take mine if you'll bring it back. 

I've not fished in 4 years up here. Someone wanted my 15hp motor off my little Vbottom more than I did and I just havn't replaced it yet. Been building a house and have had other things on the brain lately. I am planning on getting a kayak soon to fish Lake Maumell, Sylvia, Harris Break and maybe a little of the Fourche River.


----------



## JacobAllen (Jul 26, 2012)

Thank you John that's overly generous of you! I think we're going to stick with the specks and reds this trip, but I really appreciate the offer. 
We haven't done much fishing here...we've caught a couple small bass in Maumelle Lake and Lake Willastein in Maumelle, but haven't seriously fished since we lived in Russellville a few years ago. I've had some good times fishing the Little Red River and Greers Ferry Lake in Heber.
Give Jolly Rogers Marina a call before you try maumelle lake.


----------

